# wheel alignment cost?



## macnas (27 Nov 2006)

How much does it cost to have wheels aligned?  €40/50? It seems to me that this should be included in the price if replacing 4 car tyres. It is a mean thing to charge for tyres and then for wheel alignment.


----------



## tosullivan (27 Nov 2006)

about €35/40 for one axle and then an additional €20 if its 4 wheel alignment normally.  If the job takes a little longer than usual, there is a possibility of getting an extra 10 charged


----------



## Satanta (27 Nov 2006)

macnas said:


> It seems to me that this should be included in the price if replacing 4 car tyres. It is a mean thing to charge for tyres and then for wheel alignment.


I've often heard of places throwing in the service for free, but never with any of the bigger (national) outfits. To be honest, the ones that have/do are usually making more than the cost of it on the extra cost of the tyres.

No harm in asking if a garage may reduce the fee if you go for a service as well (most garages, smaller ones at least, seem to offer good deals on tyres and make little profit in the hope of getting the extra business such as alignment, balancing, future servicing, follow up business etc.).


----------



## eddie7 (27 Nov 2006)

the first question you should ask is why the wheels need to be aligned?what caused them to go out of alignment? if you have a worn suspension part getting the wheels aligned is a total waste of money....


----------



## redchariot (27 Nov 2006)

Had my wheels re-aligned a few months ago; would have cost €35 but the tracking was seized up on one wheel and it cost another €25 (at a different garage) with a torch to repair it


----------



## tosullivan (28 Nov 2006)

redchariot said:


> Had my wheels re-aligned a few months ago; would have cost €35 but the tracking was seized up on one wheel and it cost another €25 (at a different garage) with a torch to repair it


had the same issue with mine but the alignment specialist did all the blow torching to release it.  I highly recommend Dave McCann in Blancardstown for alignment.  Only place I'd go to, especially if you have a BMW.


----------



## nt00deep (29 Nov 2006)

I don't see why wheel alignment would be seen as a natural inclusion in the cost of replacing 4 tyres.  Balancing yes, but alignment no.  Poor alignment can affect tyres, not the other way around.


----------

